# Rant about mean people



## Caledon (Nov 11, 2014)

Am I the only one here who notices how many jerks you attract when you have low self esteem. namely all my friends (ex) and ex boyfriends, they disgust me. iv decided since i clearly can't mask my anxiety well enough to keep away the jerks, I shall just be by myself and skip being used and abused and have people suck the life out of me. pick on the weak is that your motto I just can't believe how many times I have let people like this in my life I am so frustrated that I was so blind. Good bye all you opportunist vampire jerks that i used to jump around for I can now see I'd rather have nobody than you.

Rant over (just another user friend has triggered this)


----------



## LunaBlitz (Nov 1, 2014)

I found this out the hard way as well. But I learned when you learn that you are worth more than how others treat you you won't just accept anyone who comes into your life. Not saying you're doing that. But I realized when you have low self esteem yes it does attract bullies and users and as long as you have it that's what you will attract. 

Somewhere inside you you gotta tell yourself that you are more and deserve more. Even when you don't believe it you tell yourself anyway that you are more. Tell yourself you deserve better. Walk with confidence speak with confidence cause one thing bullies and users can't stand it a person with confidence who loves themselves. 

I really hope things get better you


----------



## Caledon (Nov 11, 2014)

LunaBlitz said:


> I found this out the hard way as well. But I learned when you learn that you are worth more than how others treat you you won't just accept anyone who comes into your life. Not saying you're doing that. But I realized when you have low self esteem yes it does attract bullies and users and as long as you have it that's what you will attract.
> 
> Somewhere inside you you gotta tell yourself that you are more and deserve more. Even when you don't believe it you tell yourself anyway that you are more. Tell yourself you deserve better. Walk with confidence speak with confidence cause one thing bullies and users can't stand it a person with confidence who loves themselves.
> 
> I really hope things get better you


Thank you for your advise, its like that motto 'fake it till you make it' I have tried this before but it really drains me putting on the confident front, I will try again tonight (meeting up with a group of people, oh lord give me strength lol..) I am really hard on myself you are right and I come accross as weak and they can smell the fear I swear. I worry though that I might come across arrogant if I act too confident but I guess its better than being a punching bag.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Caledon said:


> Am I the only one here who notices how many jerks you attract when you have low self esteem. namely all my friends (ex) and ex boyfriends, they disgust me. iv decided since i clearly can't mask my anxiety well enough to keep away the jerks, I shall just be by myself and skip being used and abused and have people suck the life out of me. pick on the weak is that your motto I just can't believe how many times I have let people like this in my life I am so frustrated that I was so blind. Good bye all you opportunist vampire jerks that i used to jump around for I can now see I'd rather have nobody than you.
> 
> Rant over (just another user friend has triggered this)


Reminds me of my ex-gf. I was so stupid!! You're right.


----------



## LunaBlitz (Nov 1, 2014)

Caledon said:


> Thank you for your advise, its like that motto 'fake it till you make it' I have tried this before but it really drains me putting on the confident front, I will try again tonight (meeting up with a group of people, oh lord give me strength lol..) I am really hard on myself you are right and I come accross as weak and they can smell the fear I swear. I worry though that I might come across arrogant if I act too confident but I guess its better than being a punching bag.


Its draining cause you don't believe it lol But to me its even more draining when you have to deal with a person draining you. It's not you coming across as weak but having boundaries with how people treat you. In my experience its more draining allowing someone to treat me like crap. Cause it makes you worry and not want to go out and do new things. Don't be hard on yourself relax and don't pressure yourself by saying be confident, it will overwhelm you. Just try to have fun. But don't let anyone push you around.


----------

